# ملفات مشاريع معمارية كاملة فلل جوامع و غيرها أوتوكاد مع مناظيرها واجهاتها



## المعماري طالب جابر (9 يونيو 2009)

ملفات مشاريع معمارية كاملة فلل جوامع و غيرها أوتوكاد مع مناظيرها واجهاتها
للتحميل
الرابط

http://hotfile.com/dl/5803465/1c710c8/_______.rar.html

ارجو الرد


----------



## yuugi (9 يونيو 2009)

يسلمو ايديك اخي علي الموضوع المميز وتم تحميل الملفات علما ان بعضها ييحتاج الي باسورد ارجو منك وضع الباسوورد ولك كل الشكر علي مجودك الرائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه تسلم ايديك على الملفات الرائعه لكن اخي الكريم بعض الملفات تحتاج الى باسوورد الرجاء وضعه ليتسنا لنا فتح الملفات وشكرا


----------



## tygo_m2 (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير على هذا المجهود

فقط اذا ممكن  كلمات المرور للملفات


----------



## hafoz79 (9 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وربنا يجازيطك خير


----------



## وحش العمارة (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك الملف لا يحتاج باسورد انا حملتو دونة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (10 يونيو 2009)

صحيح اسف تريد باسورد بعد التنزيل 
شكرا


----------



## HARD MAN (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك الله فيك
تحياتي


----------



## hananfadi (10 يونيو 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## agms909 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيل اية الاخ النشيط :14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## لمسا (12 يونيو 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررر كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير *​


----------



## بيداء حسن (13 يونيو 2009)

ملف جميل جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## clairvoyance (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكن ماهو باسوورد الفك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ..الرجاء مدنا بالباسوورد..


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
بس فعلا محتاجين الباسورد


----------



## علي صالح عبيد (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرالجزاء


----------



## فوستر (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و عاشت الايادي


----------



## أبو الهمايم (25 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير........جميل:14:


----------



## draftsman1 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير ... مجهود اكثر من رائع نرجوا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مهندس مم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## is58 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا" لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## eng-rgdarch (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كتيييير


----------



## عماد السيوفى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعليك فيما ساعدت به من علم ممتع وطيب


----------



## م.احمد الطيماوي (17 فبراير 2010)

الحلو ماكملش حبيب قليبي؟؟وين الاسوورد والك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mazen khanfer (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي بس الملفات تحتاج الى باسوورد الرجاء تزويدنا به


----------



## ayman20876 (8 مارس 2010)

Alf alf shokr f3ln maghod 7'teeeeer bs yb2a a7la lw anta 7tet elpassword


----------



## ayman20876 (10 مارس 2010)

bethy2le lw olt elbassword yb2a a7sn


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (18 مارس 2010)

*يسلمو ايديك اخي علي الموضوع المميز وتم تحميل الملفات علما ان بعضها ييحتاج الي باسورد ارجو منك وضع الباسوورد ولك كل الشكر علي مجودك الرائع*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا.
مشاركة قيمة جدا.


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

جميل


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

need password


----------



## jamel2010 (22 مارس 2010)

merci bien


----------



## امرى ون (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا

جارى التحميل


----------



## Mr.khaleel (22 مارس 2010)

تسلم يابطل 
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## hananfadi (22 مارس 2010)

merci a toi


----------



## وسن الشمري (22 مارس 2010)

عفوا اخي الكريم ما تحمل عندي الموقع يا ريت لو تعلموني طريقة التحميل و اكون شاكرة لكم


----------



## parati (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع المميز 
واصل و لا تفاصل بانتضار جديدك


----------



## beginner.architect (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا أخي لكن ممكن الباسورد لو تفضلت


----------



## محمد محي2010 (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
بس هوفي باسورد؟؟؟؟


----------



## نور الجزائرية (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا للأخ على الموضوع ....جازاه الله كل خير 
جاري التحميل


----------



## OSSAMA FATEHY (28 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## neseergolden (28 مارس 2010)

حقا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الغا (31 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## zoza.hussien (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## zoza.hussien (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا
ياريت ترد علينا وتقول الباص ورد


----------



## Mustabd (29 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## عمر م سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## المهتدس النعماني (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مع الامتنان والتحميل جاري


----------



## المهندس بوجاد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أين الباسوورد ....شكرا


----------



## architectonic (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخوي جاري التحميل


----------



## ing_wlk (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hakhars (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا على العمل الاكثر من رائع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng7oda (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فيييييييييييييييييييين الياسورد ياااااااااااااااااااااا طالب


----------



## slofanty (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الباااااااااااااااسورد يا عم الحاااااااااااااااج


----------



## زينه (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تم التحميل


----------



## محمودجمعة الكردي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي الكريم على جهودك القيمة ,,.


----------



## مهندس معتمد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## أبومعن (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف فيه فيروس مع الأسف


----------



## معمار العرب (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .... لكن لو تكرمت واعطيتنا الباسوورد


----------



## manal yousif (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكالله خيرا واسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## مهندس زكى ابو بكر (8 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الكريم لو ممكن الباسوورد حتى يمكن الاستفادة من مجهودك


----------

